# [OT] Buon Natale!

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao a tutti,

                  prendiamo come un buon auspicio il fatto che nessuno abbia ancora fatto gli auguri al forum: vorrà dire che si era tutti belli impegnati con cene, pranzi, regali e famiglia.

Anzi forse vuol dire che ce lo si è davvero goduti il Natale, se si stava in compagnia e non al PC  :Wink: 

Cmq, a tutti noi Nerd, smanettoni,amanti della tecnologia ed incalliti ricompilatori, tanti auguri ^_^

Non fondete i vostri processori, però sfruttate questo tempo per far qualche bel progettino che era tanto che volevate fare durante queste vacanze, di quelle cose un po' a rischio... Provare btrfs, ricompilare il kernel, aggiornare gentoo - se siete di quei matusa che se funziona non tocco più nulla, unificare un po' di partizioni dopo che fatta l'installazione qualche tempo fà vi siete accorti che avere /boot /var /tmp /var/tmp e /usr separate non è poi così comodo  :Wink: 

Divertitevi e passate del buon tempo in buona compagnia.

ci si vede all'Epifania, con la Befana che porterà ebuild funzionanti ai buoni ed ebuild rotti agli altri - ed a coloro che usanto ubuntu xD

ciauz

----------

## Onip

lollissimo  :Very Happy: 

tanti auguri a te ed agli altri, anche a quelli che hanno ubuntu.

----------

## ago

Auguri....

Da buon moderatore ci tengo a ricordare che esiste il topic off the wall e che questo andrebbe chiuso...ma godiamoci le feste senza badare al sottile  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

buone feste

----------

## cloc3

auguri....

da una lunga latitanza  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho visto solo ora questo bellissimo post, eppure qualche mascheramento e qualche update l'ho fatto!

Auguri a tutti voi e che il 2013 che è appena cominciato sia lieto e vi porti tanti nuovi ebuild!

----------

